# which sound card?



## Kesava

im thinking i want a sound card, mostly for the sake of buying something new 
i have a gigabyte P31-DS3L and am using the onboard sound on that which is alright.

what are some of the cheapest sound cards that would beat that onboard?
would any creative sound card beat it?
i mean as in would the really cheap ones?

thanks


----------



## MosIncredible

On board on the P35-DS3L was horrible compared to my audiophile 2496. I used it during the install of Windows and basic programs, played a song in Winamp, was disgusted, installed my audiophile literally 1 minute later and never looked back to on board sound again. You want 7.1 or no?


----------



## diduknowthat

I used to use the P35-DS3L onboard sound..it was absolutely horrible. Even my cheapo 5.1 sound card beat it. I bought the X-fi Xtrememusic and was absolutely blown away by the difference. If you want a x-fi card, make sure to at least get the Xtremgamer, NOT the Xtreme Audio, as it's just Sound blaster live! with some software emulators.


----------



## Vizy

I've got the x-fi xtreme audio, then i took it out because my hsf on the gfx card took up 2 slots. But, it was an alright card. It cost me 45$ usd on black friday. Yea, its not a true chip/ its a software emulater. I wouldn't buy it again. i heard the soundblaster live's aren't that bad.


----------



## Kesava

ok well keep in mind i really dont have much to spend. maybe 50 US at the most. so yeah. what would you recommend? with a newegg link or somehting. thanks


----------



## Kesava

MosIncredible said:


> You want 7.1 or no?



haha i only have 2.1 speakers i think so yeah thats all i need


----------



## cohen

Sound Card: Creative Audigy
Speakers: Logitech X 540's

I love my sound and it has been very good for me


----------



## Kesava

would a sound blaster 5.1 do any better then my onboard?


----------



## Vizy

Kuzba said:


> would a sound blaster 5.1 do any better then my onboard?



probably.


----------



## cohen

Kuzba said:


> would a sound blaster 5.1 do any better then my onboard?



Yes it probably would be - i would get a 5.1 sound card being that the future will be 5.1!


----------



## Vizy

cohen said:


> Yes it probably would be - i would get a 5.1 sound card being that the future will be 5.1!



We can't all be as lucky as you  I would've gotten the x540 but i didn't have the space or the means to make it a nice set up. But you got me thinking.....maybe it's possible....


----------



## Kesava

but how much better would it be?

anyone know?


----------



## cohen

Kuzba said:


> but how much better would it be?
> 
> anyone know?



How much better would it be between a sound card and the motherboard one?


----------



## Kesava

yeah. cos basically i dont want to get a sound card if the difference isnt going to be that noticable. and seeing as i can only afford a low range sound card. 50 dollars or less, then it might not be worth it


----------



## cohen

Kuzba said:


> yeah. cos basically i dont want to get a sound card if the difference isnt going to be that noticable. and seeing as i can only afford a low range sound card. 50 dollars or less, then it might not be worth it



hhhmmm...from me with your speakers... probably no you wouldn't really. If you had 5.1 Speakers you would notice it!

So no it is really not worth it.


----------



## Kesava

hmmmm ok


----------



## Kesava

what about a creative soundblaster audigy? they any good?


----------



## diduknowthat

Just stick with onboard. The Soundlbaster audigy isn't going to make a noticeable difference. At least get a X-fi Xtremegamer if you're going to upgrade a soundcard.


----------



## cohen

Vizy93 said:


> We can't all be as lucky as you  I would've gotten the x540 but i didn't have the space or the means to make it a nice set up. But you got me thinking.....maybe it's possible....



lol



Kuzba said:


> what about a creative soundblaster audigy? they any good?



Not really - it all depends on what speakers you have.....



diduknowthat said:


> Just stick with onboard. The Soundlbaster audigy isn't going to make a noticeable difference. At least get a X-fi Xtremegamer if you're going to upgrade a soundcard.



Yes i agree


----------



## Kesava

this is half just to buy something new haha. and im using my dads speakers now. which are 4.1. and beat your x 540's in sound quality. i know from experiance and from the specs. so im thinking it might be worth it. anything better then my onboard is good. so forget the fact that i might be wasting my money. i just need something that will do a decent job. so i know a sound blaster audigy isnt an amazing card. but would it be decently better then onboard?


----------



## Kesava

well that didnt help....


----------



## cohen

Kuzba said:


> this is half just to buy something new haha. and im using my dads speakers now. which are 4.1. and beat your x 540's in sound quality. i know from experiance and from the specs. so im thinking it might be worth it. anything better then my onboard is good. so forget the fact that i might be wasting my money. i just need something that will do a decent job. so i know a sound blaster audigy isnt an amazing card. but would it be decently better then onboard?



Well if you have the 4.1 then yes go for a sound card... but 2.1 don't bother.


----------



## Kesava

ok so sound blaster audigy or something? i need like a few options that i can check out. can i have some decent models that are around 50 - 60 US dollars?


----------



## cohen

Kuzba said:


> ok so sound blaster audigy or something? i need like a few options that i can check out. can i have some decent models that are around 50 - 60 US dollars?



I'll post something when i get to school


----------



## Kesava

what was the  for? haha


----------



## cohen

Kuzba said:


> what was the  for? haha



I don't know 

Anyway... he is what i think you should get.
1. - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102002
2. - Or from this list - http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010360057+4025&name=$25+-+$50


----------



## Kesava

alright ill go to the local store sometime soon and see what they have.


----------



## mep916

Kuzba said:


> haha i only have 2.1 speakers



Keep the onboard. Get a case fan.


----------



## Kesava

hahahhaah shhhh

i dont have room for more


----------



## cohen

Kuzba said:


> alright ill go to the local store sometime soon and see what they have.



I think that would be best and the come back with what they have and then we can help you decide.


----------



## KevinKevin

I have Realtek's HD 7.1 sound card built into my motherboard. I have to say, the sound is incredible. My speakers aren't 7.1, but when you've got ear-phones on it's incredible. I have to say.


----------



## diduknowthat

The Audigy will be a tad better than the onboard, cause the onboard for your motherboard sucks.


----------



## Kesava

Ok so im thinking ill probably get the Creative X-FI Xtreme Audio.

its not just a price thing, its availability and all that. cos im currently in india. its hard to get everything.

so this will be a decent card right? like i know that its not as good as an Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty or anything. but its good right?

any personal experiances?


----------



## diduknowthat

It has extreme driver issues. It's basically a Sound Blaster live with a lot of extra drivers and emulators. It is NOT worth $50 (or w/e you're paying for it).


----------



## Kesava

so what about the soundblaster live 24bit external?
is that what your talking about?

for me its the same price... so would it be more worth it?
i dont really want an external sound card. but if its a better option then ill take it haha


----------



## diduknowthat

I would go with the Audigy SE. It has reliable drivers and it performs better than onboard.


----------



## Kesava

i cant get that here. what about the soundblaster live! 24bit?
i can get the normal pci version.
i can also get the audigy value.


----------

